# Tatiana A. Gordeeva - My brand new web site



## Tatiana Gordeeva (Jan 16, 2016)

Hello fellow members!

Here's the link to my brand new web site:

http://www.tatianagordeeva.com/

Still in development so please feel free to comment about form and function 

Thank you for viewing!!
Tatiana


----------



## kmlandre (Jan 17, 2016)

Hi Tatiana-

In general I like the color and styling of your site, but your home page is a little busy (both information-wise and motion-wise).

I like the "splash" section with your motto, but I would move that to an opening splash page that either automatically moved to a home page when the visual movement completed or forces the user to click an "enter" button or some such. Your zoom-in portrait, menu items, and "pin it" cause a lot of eyeball movement on the page that doesn't follow a natural visual path, which typically causes heightened tension and confusion for most western readers. I always push for a minimal, instantly comprehensible home page because that initial impression lasts for the entire viewing of the site.

I would also move the color bars that underlie that "splash" section to the menu bar area. It's a great color combo and would provide an excellent visual anchor while someone is navigating the rest of the site.

And I suspect your top menu bar is a bit too tall and consumes too much screen real estate, especially if someone ever attempts to view this on a mobile device (assuming you don't have a separate layout for mobile devices).

Other than that, your actual main navigation page (with the boxed quotes and icon based click boxes) is great and very visually pleasing (at least to my eye). I frankly would enjoy just navigating that and having a menu-less version of it be your main landing page.

Kurt


----------



## Mundano (Jan 17, 2016)

Hello Tatiana,

i would not use "my" music or "my music"... instead of that i would use for example:

"My orchestral music set to your vision" = *Orchestral music/textures/landscapes/moods composed exclusively/(?) for your vision/project/film/piece of art/*

"My music in a few examples" = jmmm... another thing like: *music à la carte
*
nice music! congratulations!
cheers,
Jorsh


----------



## Tatiana Gordeeva (Jan 17, 2016)

Thank you so much for your comments and kind words Kurt and Jorsh. They were *very* useful and I tried to incorporate as many of your suggestions as I could in the updated version of my site which is currently online.

Designing web sites is far from easy  I'm learning as I go and your comments were very much appreciated. Many thanks again!

Best regards,
Tatiana


----------



## Tatiana Gordeeva (Jan 18, 2016)

I forgot to mention that the colored buttons on the "Credits"/"Works Credited" page of my site are not yet functional. Another version of the page is being prepared but all those linked buttons are _a lot _of work


----------

